# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #118 Acquire the Reputation of Courtesy;

## Admin

Aphorism #118 Acquire the Reputation of Courtesy;

for it is enough to make you liked. Politeness is the main ingredient of culture,--a kind of witchery that wins the regard of all as surely as discourtesy gains their disfavour and opposition; if this latter springs from pride, it is abominable; if from bad breeding, it is despicable. Better too much courtesy than too little, provided it be not the same for all, which degenerates into injustice. Between opponents it is especially due as a proof of valour. It costs little and helps much: every one is honoured who gives honour. Politeness and honour have this advantage, that they remain with him who displays them to others. 


More...

----------

